# pain management



## miss407 (Oct 30, 2009)

can a CRNA bill an office E/M 99201 - 99203 category if pt is coming in office for pain management?


----------



## AYCPC (Oct 31, 2009)

I would check the Medicare website to see if CRNAs are 'allowed' to bill E&M codes. Hope this helps.


----------



## FractalMind (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi miss407, I found this info. on chapter II, version 15.3 of the NCCI manual:[/I][/I]"Anesthesia practitioners other than anesthesiologists cannot report E/M codes except when a surgery is cancelled (E/M service is allowed if pre-op evaluation done)"
so unless a surgical case is cancelled, CRNA'S cannot report E/M services,

I hope it helps!


----------

